# Grean beans



## negolien (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey All,

I was lookin to do some beans while I smoke some chops. I was thinking some bacon and brown sugar evoo and butter. Is 40 mins about right at 225 you think? I was gonna put em on a foil tray with foil over it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Curious to see what comments you get! Never thought about putting them in smoker.  We always add bacon to our home canned beans when reheating. 

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Feb 4, 2021)

Sounds really good to me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 4, 2021)

We grill green beans with soy sauce or coconut aminoes instead of the brown sugar.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 4, 2021)

They always seem to go bad on me before getting around to eating them.  Now right after I buy them I blanch them and they stay good for a while.  Just grab a hand full and saute with garlic, butter and seasoning.  I watching to see how yours turn out.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 4, 2021)

My wife roast veggies (including green beans) a LOT in our oven. She does about the same as you have planned. EVOO, seasoning, & on her seasoned pan. She leaves them uncovered.

This is one of her veggies trays prior to roasting. We really enjoy the roasted veggies (trying to eat healthier .......)


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2021)

Are you using fresh or canned? I have smoked canned green  beans fairly often for cookouts. In a foil pan I add beans, bacon, sautéed onions, garlic and chicken stock. I put it under the meat and smoke a few hours. People seem to love them. Make sure to not put them in until you are getting good clean smoke. I’ve never smoked fresh green beans. We love them just roasted with a little olive oil and SPG. I also like to cook them country style at times by adding bacon, onion and chicken stock and cooking down over and over until you get nice dark bacony beans.


----------



## negolien (Feb 4, 2021)

blanched
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 then 275 for 35.


----------



## negolien (Feb 4, 2021)

plated thin cut chops so nothing special :<0  and some rice O' roni.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks good! Would you change anything with beans or do it the same again?

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Feb 4, 2021)

probab


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Would you change anything with beans or do it the same again?
> 
> Ryan


probably cook about 10 mins less other than that nope


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2021)

negolien said:


> probab
> 
> probably cook about 10 mins less other than that nope


We like our green beans a bit crunchy too, but your meal looks fantastic!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks Dang Good from the Bear Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Feb 5, 2021)

That color is beautiful. Very nice. 

Did you put them in the smoker or just blanched?


----------

